# Coding help-"OPERATIVE HYSTEROSCOPY, POLYPECTOMY USING MYOSURE D&C"



## Neolytix (Sep 19, 2019)

Please confirm the CPT codes to be used to code this procedure correctly 
 OPERATIVE HYSTEROSCOPY, POLYPECTOMY USING MYOSURE D&C. 
All help is appreciated ....


----------



## ealvarez113@hotmail.com (Sep 24, 2019)

We need to see the operative report. This could be either one of the codes listed below.

58558
58561
58563


----------



## csperoni (Sep 26, 2019)

I agree the op report would be helpful, but unless there was a removal of leiomyomata, or endometrial ablation (which is not noted in your question), then 58558 is the code.  The description is "hysteroscopy, surgical, with sampling of endometrium and/or polypectomy, with or without D&C".


----------

